# Hello rost12



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

rost12 said:


> *Well, M is just a bimmer...Bimmer is just a car... cars are no-fun-transportation-thingys, nothing more...
> 
> :angel: *




How much electro-shock therapy/hypnosis did it take to get that Pavlov response? 

Hopefully it will wear off upon delivery!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> *
> How much electro-shock therapy/hypnosis did it take to get that Pavlov response?
> *


Just a bit of sleep deprivation 

But I'd gladly undergo some sort of hypnosis to make the remaining month go "poof" :tsk:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I have drooled so much throughout this thread that I can no longer produce saliva


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)




----------

